# Reel Worthless report



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We fished around the nautilus and a line north of there. We were 1 for 4 on blue marlin 0 for 1 on whites 3 yellowfin 1 wahoo and a ton of dolphin. The blue we caught was about 500#s.





































I'll have the video ready this afternoon.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Good lord man - you have to have walk in freezer on board for all that! Great pics. That one YFT looks like a toad - any guess on her weight?



:bowdown

Stressless


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Feel bad for you Myles with 2 Pinneys on the boat. Great report looks like yall had a blast.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (7/27/2009)*Feel bad for you Myles with 2 Pinneys on the boat. Great report looks like yall had a blast.


Lol, and I almost had a* near death* experience...no thanks to Alex....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job guys.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

ya'll should of put a lady on board and entered the ladies tourny...ya'll would of swept the board


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great catch guys!!! What were the water conditions??


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

The water was blue. Nice and calm the hole trip minus a few storms


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I heard the story of jons near death experience...please tell me ya'll got video of it


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work! Congrats.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

of course it waits til we're done tourney fishin' to light up! Great job guys...you too John.


----------



## dak15 (May 3, 2009)

Looks like yall had a good trip !!!!!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Take me fishing!


----------

